# Czech Bunker - A Live one! 0719



## Bignickb (Jul 19, 2019)

Diesel Tanks!



Pumps and a doormat?



Diesel ships engine! With dynamos connected to generate power!



Second engine! This would be a loud room!



The corridor floors were loose sheets of steel and the ceilings were sound absorbent tiles. And these Huge doors:



Two Big entrance doors! 



Alarm! It doesn't work for Urbexers.



Switch room!



Panels!



Entry control panel! All doors had sensors and remote locking mechanisms.


Shower to music.



The other side of the entrance!



Air filters!



Fans!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 20, 2019)

Very interesting.


----------



## Mearing (Jul 20, 2019)

It all looks immaculate! Ready to go! Thanks for that.


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 21, 2019)

Cold War? Is it a museum? 
I'm surprised there's no rust on anything.
The large engines are also on separate mounting pads to isolate vibration. It's a fascinating place.


----------



## Bignickb (Jul 21, 2019)

No, it's not a museum! It's the real deal!


----------

